# Things my Mother used to say.



## C'est Moi (Feb 25, 2018)

I remember when I was a kid my mother used certain expressions, and sometimes they were a barometer of her mood.  If we were misbehaving and she was correcting us, we were told we'd better "walk a chalk line" or there would be trouble.   :lol:   

Can you recall an expression of your parents' or grandparents' that isn't heard as much today?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 25, 2018)

Your name will be MUD, M.U.D.


----------



## James (Feb 25, 2018)

"The crust will make your hair go curly"

(I think they made me bald)


----------



## Olivia (Feb 25, 2018)

Well, not my mom, but my dad: "Home is where you lay your hat". 

Well, sure, but not when "home" changes every two years (military families which are often forgotten).


----------



## jujube (Feb 25, 2018)

"You'd better hope a cold wind doesn't come up and freeze your face that way!"....when we were scowling.


----------



## James (Feb 25, 2018)

Another favorite one of my mom's, if we were pouting she would say, "you'd better stop or a bird is going to poop on that lip"


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 25, 2018)

You better stop that or you will go blind!!


----------



## James (Feb 25, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> You better stop that or you will go blind!!



Hahahahaha


----------



## Falcon (Feb 25, 2018)

Go BLIND ?!!     OMG,  Hope it isn't too late.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Feb 25, 2018)

She always said "First we work, then we play, that is the way to be happy and gay"


----------



## Pappy (Feb 25, 2018)

Don’t cross your eyes. They’ll freeze that way.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 25, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Go BLIND ?!!     OMG,  Hope it isn't too late.


I quit when I need glasses!!


----------



## James (Feb 25, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> I quit when I need glasses!!



I'm still ok


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 25, 2018)

If you're bored I will find something for you to do!

Don't get your father started!

She means well, bless her heart.

Don't run with that sucker in your mouth.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Feb 25, 2018)

I see what you are doing, I have eyes in the back of my head.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 25, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> You better stop that or you will go blind!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 25, 2018)

Stop that crying, or I'll give you something to cry about! (it worked every time!)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 25, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Stop that crying, or I'll give you something to cry about! (it worked every time!)



That was right up there with if I have to stop this car!

and then there were the little lectures before we went into a store or an event, you always knew when you missed the mark because you got _*the look*_!


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 26, 2018)

"You’d forget your head if it wasn’t attached."

Oh, and of course "all the starving children in China" that would be glad to have my peas.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 26, 2018)

Oh, and well-off people were "walkin' in high cotton."


----------



## Seeker (Feb 26, 2018)

You are scatter brained...
Then My fifth grade teacher actually wrote it on my report card..It was all over then...what can I say truth is truth.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## Warrigal (Feb 26, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Stop that crying, or I'll give you something to cry about! (it worked every time!)


My mum used to say that too. I learned to develop a very stiff upper lip.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 26, 2018)

james said:


> i'm still ok
> View attachment 49045



smh....


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 26, 2018)

As a reminder to not 'follow the crowd':  "_If all of your friends _jumped off the Brooklyn Bridge..."


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 26, 2018)

When I would say things like, "I wish it were Christmas" or "I wish it were time for summer vacation" ... my mother would always say...


----------



## HazyDavey (Feb 27, 2018)

Not my Mom but my Dad would say,
"You're not very hungry if you can't find anything to eat."
(He'd tell me that when I had my head stuck in the fridge.)


----------



## Janie7779 (Feb 27, 2018)

“If you fall and break your leg, don’t come running to me.”

”Be careful what you wish for, you might just get it.”

”Well, if it isn’t Gravel Gertie!” -  when I would come in the house all dirty.


----------



## peppermint (Feb 27, 2018)

Don't wear that dress, you look like a "ragamuffin' .....

Wait till Dad get's home!!!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 27, 2018)

I know when you're lying; I can see it in your eyes.

You don't know what you're missing! (picky eater phase)


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 14, 2018)

The most memorable words I remember coming from my Mom were "dont make me go get the wooden spoon" cause 
when she did it hurt like a .....you know what..


----------

